# What Do You Use for Field Recording? Review of Zoom H6



## donbodin (Oct 14, 2015)

I been shopping for a decent field recorder for a while and recently got a Zoom H6. 

I heard the demos and thought that the quality/price ratio was really good considering what you get - and the ability for me to use it as an audio interface really appealed to me as well as I do a bit of traveling.

Here's my review and testing of the Zoom H6 to see how it holds up going head to head with my old Rode VideoMic and also against my Neumann TLM103/SM57.

Love to hear what your using and your thoughts.


More info here: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/?p=7164


----------

